# Lindberg Flying Dutchman Ghost ship



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Picku up a Lindberg Flying Dutchman Ghost ship last week. The GLOW plastic glows whiter than my PL mummy's chariot kit. I think this kit is the same as the Linberg Jolly Roger Prirate ship. Does anybody know if they are based on an actual ship or packaged by Lindberg under a different name?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lindberg's Jolly Roger is a nice kit and is just thier old French La Flore reboxed. The kit is quite nice and very well done for the scale and age of the molding.

Lindberg has had a Ghost Ship/Flying Dutchman in thier line up more than once. The old kit from the 70s may be the La Flore kit reboxed as it has a blunt rounded bow. The new kit has a sharper more clipper like bow and may not be the same kit. I do not have the new kit myself and have just looked at little online photos.

All of the current Lindberg "pirate" ships are reboxings of old Lindberg or Pyro ships with new Pirate names added.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Upon further examination of the kit I saw that it contains a nameplate for the stand and it says Jolly Roger. When I did a Google search for the La Flore lots of interesting information comes up including this one from Fine Scale modeler. http://cs.finescale.com/FSMCS/forums/t/94708.aspx


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey thanks for the link. I had built (partly) the Wappen von Hamburg. I had the hull done and was thinking of doing her up as an Admiralty model. Those just have the masts cropped off and were intended to show the hull lines and size which varied from ship to ship, and not the rigging, which was more or less standard. The WvH was a very well done kit for its age although you had to drill out the muzzles on a ton of tiny cannons.


----------

